
Ask HN: Which JavaScript framework is worth investing time in? - ericthegoodking
Nowadays it seems like there are endless choices for javascript developers. Having just learned javascript a few months ago, what framework would you recommend i invest my time learning and why?
======
gexla
Focus on continuing to learn JS well. Try to make the time you spend carry
it's own weight. Don't waste time learning JS frameworks just for the sake of
learning JS frameworks. Instead, build something that you or someone else will
use. Otherwise, learn JS well well enough so that you understand what the
framework does and why it would help you. Then you can answer this question
yourself.

Also, there is this post by the author of Sammi.js which the author probably
answers this pretty well.

[http://www.quirkey.com/blog/2012/09/04/client-side-
framework...](http://www.quirkey.com/blog/2012/09/04/client-side-frameworks-
suck/)

------
brickcap
First of all I would recommend that you go through code samples in to do mvc

[http://todomvc.com/](http://todomvc.com/)

Read or try out a few libraries so you can get a feel for them.

For fronted development I use knockout js. Their documentation is very good.
The interactive tutorials offer a great way to learn the framework. The
framework itself is not vast and you can get started pretty quickly.

Although it is a matter of preference among the devs but I like the
declarative binding style of knockout. It felt natural to me.

------
dylanhassinger
For frontend frameworks, I like Knockout.js the best, because it has a single
purpose. It's starting to catch on.

As far as adoption goes, Angular.js seems to be the big winner.

------
briantakita
Why not build your own framework ([http://microjs.com/](http://microjs.com/))?

[http://minifiedjs.com/](http://minifiedjs.com/) is also great

------
bdfh42
If you like to make ui widgets to knock your users out then jQuery is where it
is. A host of tools come with the basic library but jQuery UI delivers the
sort of capability you need to delight your users.

~~~
bbissoon
Glad someone mentioned JQuery. Say what you will, but the flexibility of
JQuery and the community behind it makes this one of the strongest, compatible
and more stable JS frameworks to-date.

~~~
Lennington
This might be pedantic but I wouldn't consider jQuery a framework at all.

For the OP: Most of the frameworks out there have different
advantages/disadvantages. Some are relatively easy to just dip part of a
project into, while some will completely take over how you structure your
project. I would continue learning JS until you really know you could benefit
from a framework and why. Don't fall into the trap of looking for the 'best'
framework, because there is not one.

------
ryanto
I'm a fan of Ember.JS - easy to get started with, good docs, great community,
really powerful.

------
mwmnj
+1 for angular.js

------
cjbarber
Meteor.js

------
indubitably
backbone.js

------
xmus
Listen I’ve learned JavaScript the wrong way and then the right way [by
reading JavaSript: the good parts] and i say hands down - Angular.js --- even
thought it's in it's "premature" stage it's simply AMAZING! [easy to learn to
compared to Backbone.js or Can.js]

